# Move speakers closer to screen (but closer to the side wall) or leave as is...what is best?



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello!

My front speakers are at around 8 feet away from my seating. So are the back surrounds while the sides are at 6' away.
I have been thinking on pushing the mains closer to the screen then adding "wides" to fill the gap and for smoother transitions of the soundstage.
My idea is to get the fronts closer to the screen to anchor the sound more to the big screen. But that will put the left speaker much closer to the wall and the center much lower to the ground so not sure if that will make the sound worst even with Audyssey.

What you guys think?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

shaolin95 said:


> I have been thinking on pushing the mains closer to the screen then adding "wides" to fill the gap and for smoother transitions of the soundstage.
> My idea is to get the fronts closer to the screen to anchor the sound more to the big screen. But that will put the left speaker much closer to the wall and the center much lower to the ground so not sure if that will make the sound worst even with Audyssey.
> 
> What you guys think?


I think it will sound worse. A good soundstage will sound anchored to the front of the room and the screen by its nature, and it will sound truer if the speakers are positioned optimally, which will be farther from the front wall, not closer to it.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

+1. Keep the speakers wider apart, but experiment with different distances from (forward of) the front wall and different amounts of toe-in.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

+2. "Wide" channel information is extrapolated from the soundtrack and I think it has little value, and will not do anything to solidify the soundstage. It could make it sound bigger, but that doesn't mean it will be better. Imo, reproducing the soundtrack as closely as you can without extra fake processing is the best way. I've seen some guys talk about how great wides are, but I question how good they have the LCR's setup in the first place. I still say go for atmos, and keep your core channels setup as solid as you can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

